# To late, ciggerets killed my tongue



## Nightwalker (20/1/16)

I've tried it all. I've been vaping for two months and of stinkies for awhile.
Sadly, all I can taste is coffee, tobacco and mint.
All other flavors are muted, dull, like the smell of kfc when u drive past but don't get to eat it.
I've cleansed, shocked etc and nothing has worked.
So kids, don't smoke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal (20/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I've tried it all. I've been vaping for two months and of stinkies for awhile.
> Sadly, all I can taste is coffee, tobacco and mint.
> All other flavors are muted, dull, like the smell of kfc when u drive past but don't get to eat it.
> I've cleansed, shocked etc and nothing has worked.
> So kids, don't smoke



Don't give up brother, did not get my taste buds back for a long, long time after smoking for around 45 years. Keep the faith man, it will come right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker (20/1/16)

Neal said:


> Don't give up brother, did not get my taste buds back for a long, long time after smoking for around 45 years. Keep the faith man, it will come right.


Smoked for 25 years, escalated to 50 a day. God I was stupid

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

Takes up to 6 months for your sense of smell to come back... and a lot of your sense of taste has to do with smell. give it more time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (20/1/16)

Yep. Takes different times for different people. For me it was like two months, for others it's sooner or much longer. Just give it time bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (20/1/16)

I'm not going back to stinkies. But its so not fair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

I feel like a super human now nearly 18 months in, and my sense of smell is so sharp, i can smell things that surprise me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I feel like a super human now nearly 18 months in, and my sense of smell is so sharp, i can smell things that surprise me.


OK I have a twisted, dirty and perverted mind. Things just went south so fast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> OK I have a twisted, dirty and perverted mind. Things just went south so fast.



Its a minefield... 

But ye, closest thing i can approximate it to, is being shot sighted, and trying glasses on for the first time.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I feel like a super human now nearly 18 months in, and my sense of smell is so sharp, i can smell things that surprise me.


Hahaha too funny.
Hope those are good surprises and not your dog's letting em rip in the background surprise...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

well, i can smell a stinky being lit up from about 65m away, through 2 brick walls

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Two months in and I was still noticing improvements and changes to both smell and taste

Hang in there @shaun patrick 

You doing well man!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (20/1/16)

You might find this an interesting read: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16843606

Your tastebuds undergo continuous turnover even in adulthood. That means they die and new ones grow about every 10 days. There are short life and long life cells in taste buds. Read that article. It's quite interesting.

Remember, tastebuds and smell receptors work together to give you flavor sense. I don't know about the smell receptors, but I guess they also regenerate regularly, so I think your taste will definitely return at some point. 

Happy reading.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (20/1/16)

Maybe you can put your name down for a nose/tongue transplant?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Take this opportunity to vape your crap stash. I.e use that liqua and save the good stuff for when your senses recover. 

I gave away a lot of juice that was downright crap that was good to my taste at the time. 
I gave away about 20 bottles of 30ml juice that was my juice stash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/1/16)

I took months and months before I stopped getting vapours tongue, or just weirdness in general. 

I've even heard 2 years mentioned before everything comes right.

Hang in there. Keep changing flavours, and ride it out.

I would also suggest finding a good menthol or mint, for when you can't taste properly but need to keep vaping.
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Agree with all the comments above. Been off the stinkies for 2 years, it took at least 12 months before I started enjoying the subtle flavoured juices. When it starts coming back, you may find the strong menthol/ice flavours start becoming more casual rather than ADV usage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

@shaun patrick Dude! At least you're better than me! I've been vaping since November 2015 and I'm still not off stinkies! I smoke a LOT less, but still  So, at least you've stopped smoking! The rest will follow! Oh, and BTW, I'm not giving up, I WILL kick this smoking habit in the arse!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Salamander (21/1/16)

Interesting topic. I have a similar set of problems. Firstly any new flavour juice is brilliant for the first 20 minutes, but then rapidly diminishes. I always have some flavour but by the end of a tank it is hardly there anymore. The other one is that with "complex" flavours (e.g. what should be Apple Pie, a blend of apple, crust and cinnamon) all I taste is one of the flavours. In the Apple Pie all I taste is cinnamon. I have tried at different temperatures but no luck. I suspect I have severley damaged taste buds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

@shaun patrick @Salamander I think a dripper will to WONDERS for you as you can change flavours at will. Might be something to consider? You can fill you tank with a jooooooooooooos you like for the day and take the dripper along with different flavours so that you can chop and change. I think that might help.


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @shaun patrick @Salamander I think a dripper will to WONDERS for you as you can change flavours at will. Might be something to consider? You can fill you tank with a jooooooooooooos you like for the day and take the dripper along with different flavours so that you can chop and change. I think that might help.


Lol. I got my Crius filled with jackfruit and menthol. My Ijust2 filled with tobacco/coffee. And my fishbone plus RDA on hand for my DDD etc


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

@shaun patrick I guess you have a tongue issue then LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @shaun patrick I guess you have a tongue issue then LOL


I know rightbut hopefully it comes right


----------



## Alex (21/1/16)

*Smell and the brain*

Molecules of the food you are eating move through the back of the throat and reach olfactory nerve endings in the roof of the nose. The molecules bind to these nerve endings, which then signal the olfactory bulb to send smell messages directly to two critical parts of the brain:


the section of the temporal lobe (T in the image above) called the hippocampus, involved with memory, particularly memories of place - this is the reason why smells can evoke powerful memories of your experiences;

the part involved with speech, also in the temporal lobe - in fact, smelling some perfumes can actually inhibit your ability to speak or even to think in words, so you are left with visual thinking.
*The brain perceives flavor*
As taste and trigeminal messages move further through the brain, they join up with smell messages to give the sensation of flavor, which feels as if it comes from the mouth. In fact, Dana Small and her colleagues have demonstrated that when you smell something orthonasally (i.e. through your nostrils), the brain registers these sensations as coming from the nose, while smells perceived retronasally (i.e. through the back of the throat, as you would do if you were smelling food you have in your mouth) activate parts of the brain associated with signals from the mouth. This finding helps explain why we perceive flavor in the mouth, even when a large component of flavor is provided by smell in the nose. (Small DM, Gerber JC, Mak YE, Hummel T. Differential neural responses evoked by orthonasal versus retronasal odorant perception in humans. Neuron. 2005 Aug 18;47(4):593-605.)

We have to know what we are eating, so taste, trigeminal messages, and smell meet in a part of the brain called the anterior insula (not shown in the image above), which identifies *what* the flavor is.

But it is not enough knowing *what* the flavor is. We also need to *react emotionally* to what we are eating: do we like it? is it poison? should we enjoy it or spit it out? Therefore flavor messages also go to the *emotional centers* in the temporal lobe and the cingulate gyrus (see image above) involved in giving sensations an emotional coloring. Messages from all of these areas then reach parts of the orbitofrontal cortex in the frontal lobe of the brain, right above the eyes, in an area right next to the anterior insula. This part of the brain evaluates experience and chooses among alternatives - in the case of flavor, to eat or not to eat (see Dana Small and colleagues' paper "Experience-Dependent Neural Integration of Taste and Smell in the Human Brain" in the Journal of Neurophysiology, September 2004 Vol. 92 no. 3, 1892-1903.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

Alex said:


> *Smell and the brain*
> 
> Molecules of the food you are eating move through the back of the throat and reach olfactory nerve endings in the roof of the nose. The molecules bind to these nerve endings, which then signal the olfactory bulb to send smell messages directly to two critical parts of the brain:
> 
> ...


Well then I'm screwed. I love me some flavors. I do suffer from daily congestion too. But luckily I can taste butterscotch, Caramel, coffee, tobacco, in essence, dark flavors. Thanks for the great read bud


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Takes up to 6 months for your sense of smell to come back... and a lot of your sense of taste has to do with smell. give it more time.


Can take years for some people- relative to how long and how many at a time was smoked  I got my taste buds back - sense of smell, sinus-relief - The tar coat shed from my lungs -> vaping was celebratory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (21/1/16)

I do have a dripper but it vapes a bit hotter than I like. To be true I haven't played with it too much though. I end up carrying 3 devices or at least 3 tanks with different juices to change during the day. It does help a bit. the main problem is the complex flavour issue. On my desk I have Fog Machine's Oh My - only tasting the cinnamon, Budget Vapes' Captain Baccy - only tasting aniseed and Ripe Vapes' VCT -tasting a custardy flavour. The VCT is the 1 flavour that seems to stay constant.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Salamander said:


> I do have a dripper but it vapes a bit hotter than I like. To be true I haven't played with it too much though. I end up carrying 3 devices or at least 3 tanks with different juices to change during the day. It does help a bit. the main problem is the complex flavour issue. On my desk I have Fog Machine's Oh My - only tasting the cinnamon, Budget Vapes' Captain Baccy - only tasting aniseed and Ripe Vapes' VCT -tasting a custardy flavour. The VCT is the 1 flavour that seems to stay constant.


 The flavour profiles of each flavour will always taste different based on how much of it you have, and how used to it you already are - or the combinations that you add to it etc.
It will taste different as it ages on your own tasting profile too -Which is why I'd still recommend a tongue brush if you want to press F5 on your own tongue's taste receptors.


----------

